# Visiting Helsinki

## Noth

I'm here till the end of August. I am interasted of knowing about any good internet cafes or just cafes with a fast ethernet/wifi and an outlet around.

What does every one do around here for fun anyway... other then drink?

----------

## jounihat

I've never been in one of those Internet cafes before, but I recall there was one in Lasipalatsi (Mannerheimintie 22-24, near the bus station). I think it was called MBar (so, perhaps it's not a cafe, afterall).

What to do for fun in Helsinki? Hmm, dunno. I think it's a bit boring place, being a city afterall. You could go to a play or something, but that could be a disappointment if you don't understand Finnish.

Edit: Forgot the site:

http://www.lasipalatsi.fi/index_en.html

----------

## evoweiss

 *Noth wrote:*   

> I'm here till the end of August. I am interasted of knowing about any good internet cafes or just cafes with a fast ethernet/wifi and an outlet around.
> 
> What does every one do around here for fun anyway... other then drink?

 

When I visited Helsinki I found that the modern art museum (don't remember the name of it) offered free terminals to connect to the internet with. Loved those crazy keyboards!

Best,

Alex

----------

## AnXa

I would recommend visiting in church of Temppeli Aukio, Castle of SuomenLinna or shoud I say Sveaborg (It's in UNESCO List) and of course all time summer fun. Amusement park of Linnanmäki.  :Very Happy: 

About internet cafes I don't know, but Robers't Cafe is otherwise good cafe.

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> the modern art museum (don't remember the name of it) offered free terminals to connect to the internet with.
> 
> 

 

It is Kiasma...

----------

## jounihat

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

>  *Noth wrote:*   I'm here till the end of August. I am interasted of knowing about any good internet cafes or just cafes with a fast ethernet/wifi and an outlet around.
> 
> What does every one do around here for fun anyway... other then drink? 
> 
> When I visited Helsinki I found that the modern art museum (don't remember the name of it) offered free terminals to connect to the internet with. Loved those crazy keyboards!

 

Was it Kiasma? That's near Lasipalatsi. Here's the site:

http://www.kiasma.fi/www/index.php?lang=en

Worth visiting, if there's something interesting on. It's free for people under the age of 18, for other's it costs 4,0 - 5,5 euros.

----------

## evoweiss

 *AnXa wrote:*   

> It is Kiasma...

 

That's it! The name was on the tip of my tongue.

I wound up getting locked out of my youth hostel when I was there (I arrived back to late and to top it off, nobody at the hostel told me they locked the doors at some point in time). As a result I wandered around Helsinki from ~12:00 AM to ~10:00 AM the next morning  :Smile: .

An interesting experience to say the least  :Smile: .

Best,

Alex

----------

## Noth

Ah those do look interasting. I'll have to check them out. Well except the opera house, as I don't speak the language... Hell I barely speak english   :Shocked: 

I have already experinced the keyboards... The city library is nice, and close. But I really need to be able to use my laptop.

And YE FLIPPIN GODS did I have a hell of a time trying to find a power cord for it!!!

----------

## phekko

The national museum might also be worth a visit if you're into stuff like that. Then you got something called Saunaseura which is basicly the Finnish Sauna society. They got lots of different saunas and I think you can try them out. That's really the most Finnish activity in the world, except for drinking heavily, fighting  and passing out. 

A cruise over to Estonia is also a good way to spend a day. The fast boats cost you around 20-30 for a round trip I think and you can eat and drink and shop at pretty nice prices over in Tallinn. 

By using your laptop you mean you need a WLAN access point or what? I got one at my house  :Wink: 

Seriously, I THINK there's a free access point at the airport at least and that's not really so far away.

I thought of yet another thing you can do if you feel like it: You can take a cruise boat (sorta sightseeing I guess) to Porvoo. The old town of Porvoo is very nice and besides, they got a candy factory there. M-m-mm! And the boat ride is nice, too, especially with the weather we got today.

----------

## kurppa

The allready mentioned MBar in Lasipalatsi also has free WiFi. As far as I can remeber, Kiasma also used to have Wlan. MBar is across the street from Kiasma, so I would check that out.

----------

